# Finishing a NVQ?



## vickijane (May 16, 2015)

I started a NVQ apprenticeship just over a year ago at my old job with was a pub and could get the the work done that was been set, the only problem was that they didn't know if they were going to keep me after the apprenticeship was over

But a few mouths ago I got a new job at restaurant and I'm now doing longer hours and finding it hard to get the NVQ work done cause it gets so busy, I've been ask if I want to still do the NVQ or stop, I don't really know what to do....do I need this qualification or will just experience do


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't know what an NVQ is but I will guess it is some form of certification. If that's true, then finish it. Jobs come and go, some better than others but a certification is permanent. At the least it shows you can learn and finish what you started. If you are a hard worker doing a good job, every place you work wants to work you more, whether it does you any good or not. While any restaurant may close, you will always be able to say you got the NVQ.


----------

